# Going on a fox hunt



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

Well it seems the suburbs are being taken back by nature. In the last year or two around here there have been a lot of sitings of coyotes and a lot more foxes prowling around. Some cats are starting to go missing and the dogs in my neighborhood like to go ape**** in the middle of the night more and more so ive started watching and tracking in my back yard. Ive mostly been seeing deer coming in through the downed part of the rear fence to much on some tasty moss but last week i went out and saw a good sized red fox lurking about. I didnt have a sling on me at the time (it was 6am and i was just taking a peek out back) but i did watch him run off and then went out to see if i could follow the trail. We've had a good bit of rain here lately which helped a lot and i was able to follow the tracks long enough to get an idea of where he likes to go and how he likes to get there so now im on the war path. Ive never tried for a fox before but i know there is no season for them here. My big question is how close should i try to get to take him with .44 lead shot coming out of thera gold? any advice is appreciated
Brian


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

of course right after i hit post i remembered the hunting section







.Well maybe somebody can move it for me


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Head shot 10 yards should do it with .44 lead. They really arent much bigger than a housecat. All fur. Good luck.
Philly


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive moved it for you,

now my answer, I would never shoot a fox with a slingshot, even with double gold and a large lead shot, i had foxes in the past in the traps and they have had bullet holes in them, and they are still running about, plus if you only injure it, it will be more tempted to take easy game as it wont be able to catch any wild stuff, we have had them on the farm take the kittens and hens, when i killed them they nearly always have something wrong with them weather its be bumped by a car or shot, 
i wouldnt shoot anything bigger than a rabbit with a slingshot, foxes are tuff animals, jeff


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Although it can be done. It will be very difficult. I would try traping first or your local animal control, plus I dont think it is legal in the states. Good luck







Jerett


----------



## Pellethuntr (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree with Shot in the Foot.. Ive done a lot of coyote and and fox hunting in the last 4 years or so and they are very tough little animals.. I've seen them run after taking a 3 in. load of #4 buck at 25 yards.. So yes it could very well be done.. but it seems very unethical to shoot one with a slingshot


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I sympathize with your situation mate, but a slingshot isn't the answer. I've no doubt that a powerful slingshot is capable of killing a fox, but how consistently and at what cost?

If the problem persists, I would suggest that you contact a professional; or at the very least use a weapon of suitable caliber, complying with the laws of your state.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah Ive seen a few pictures of some that were taken with slingshots but i started thinking if i can get set up right i can probably get it with the old .22 I have a bunch of woods back there and if i can get a shot going back towards where my house is ill be shooting into a hill so no danger of anything going to far astray if something weird happened and i didnt hit it. I was just thinking about the noise but the .22 isnt too loud, and my buddy at animal control said that they were nuisance animals around here so i could either trap or kill him.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Delaney said:


> Yeah Ive seen a few pictures of some that were taken with slingshots but i started thinking if i can get set up right i can probably get it with the old .22 I have a bunch of woods back there and if i can get a shot going back towards where my house is ill be shooting into a hill so no danger of anything going to far astray if something weird happened and i didnt hit it. I was just thinking about the noise but the .22 isnt too loud, and my buddy at animal control said that they were nuisance animals around here so i could either trap or kill him.


Personally I don't think .22LRs are loud at all, especially if you use sub-sonic rounds in combination with a suppressor...


----------



## Pellethuntr (Jan 4, 2011)

Here in the U.S.A you have to have a class 3 firearms license to own a surpreser in all the states as far as i know.. So sadly he's still gonna have a little "pop"


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

well i do have a licensed suppressor(the hardest part of getting it was the wait) just not for my .22. but we have enough clearance from the neighbors that it shouldnt worry anybody plus there is some construction down the street so the occasional distant bang is kind of normal


----------



## Pellethuntr (Jan 4, 2011)

Cool Delaney.. what kinda of paperwork did you have to get and what all is involved to get licensed?? I have wanted to do this for some time


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Call wildlife department in your area and ask them the best course of action. They might even work at capturing it alive and then dealing with it in a way they feel is best. Back home they told us to just set traps in known fox trails, (under fences and such) and check the traps at least twice a day. If one was caught it was to be shot and not transplanted because they had a taste for domestic fowl and would continue to seek easy pray around other farms.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

well,
.22 hornet, hollowpoint..or better yet..a .308 softpoint.
forget the slingshot.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

Well after hanging out with my buddy who works at animal control he told me that he had a good sized live trap that i could borrow so im just going to do that and he'll come scoop it up in the truck, this will be a lot less work for me which is fine because im pretty busy with work and such and my girl would probably get mad if i were to waste several hours waiting around for some other fox







plus all the time it would have taken me to deal with it afterwards. Im setting it up tonight right in the area he likes to scrounge in, does anybody have any special suggestions for what i should bait it with? Im a cook so i have access to a wide range of goodies.


----------

